# Drum Sander



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this site.I'm looking to get a sander to build guitars.Any advice would be great.Been looking at performax & grizzly drum sanders.Which is the best?Is the bigger drum better on the grizzly for flatter finish? I like the lighter weight of the performax though.I'll be sanding 3/16" thickness alot, like acoustic tops,sides,and backs.Thanks,Mark


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Got the delta and like it alot.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*I own the performax.*

I own the Performax 22-44. It is a great machine. I purchased one with the closed stand and it nearly cost $2,000. I think you should really look at it or in my opion the Steel City. It is wonderful. It has two 4 inch dust ports and a dual drum for just a little more than the performax.


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

I have had the Griz. 24 double drum sander (G1066) for about five years. I like mine and use it on almost every project I do. I have read posts on other sites where people say they have set the machine up in about a hour or so. That was not my experience. It took me an hour or so to unpack it, clean it up and read the instructions. It took me about 3 to 4 hours to get the drums adjusted and have the machine so it would perform as I expected it to. After that life was good. I am considering the 37" model for a purchase some time in the late 08 or early 09 time frame.

Eugene


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a woodmaster and it was a great machine. Red


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*What is a drum sander capable of ?*

I have never used one nor do I know anyone that has one. Exactly what can a drum sander do and not do? 
Tony B


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony B said:


> I have never used one nor do I know anyone that has one. Exactly what can a drum sander do and not do?
> Tony B


Tony As I understand it, a drum sander is built a lot like a planer. But instead of it having knives, it has sanding drums. It would be good to run a board through for a final level sanding.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I had an old Foley Belsaw Planer*

over 20 years ago. I ordered a drum sanding accessory from the factory. It just burned the sandpaper on the high spots and I returned it to the factory for a refund. I knew people back then that had other models of drum sanders with similar probelms. I'm not counting this as having experience with drum sanders because that is 25 year old technology. I was wondering what the new stuff is like. If I have to plane my tops first, them I dont need the sander. So, how practical are they? 
I guess what I'm eluding to is should I buy a planer and a drum sander or should I wait till I have the money and buy just a planer, but a larger one? Most furniture parts are usually 16" or less in width and most table and desk tops other than dining tables and coffee tables are less than 24" in width/depth.
I'm wondering if a 24" planer would do the trick for me.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Most burning is caused fron the convayor speed too slow or the drum speed too fast or a combo of both.Also taking to much bite at a time will also contribute to it.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the first time I heard about it. Now I know the functions of it. thank you guys!


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*steel city?*

I have the 22" Performax. It almost cost me $2,000. I saw a Steel City unit that really impressed me also. It had a metal hood with locking clamps and 2 4" dust connections. It looked much better than the Performax. I would really look at it. The conveyer was beefier and you can use two different grits of paper at the same time on it. It has two drums. One is set slightly higher than the other one.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

To reply to two diferent posts; The drum sander excels at "levelling" and smoothing "wild" grained wood such as birdseye maple or spalted wood. the new technology assists in avoiding "burns":furious:.
It is NOT a planer! Using a planer on these woods causes tearout of the highly figured grain. 
The Performax is now sold by Jet, at least the 10/20, 16/32, and 22/44. the larger models are sold by "Supermax" the original company


----------

